# Newbie.. failing marriage



## Floydbarber (3 mo ago)

Hey everyone. I’m here to discuss marriage issues and figure out what or anything I may be doing wrong . I don’t know if my relationship is worth saving.. if I should move on and learn from it , or keep feeling depressed. Not sure I can be who she wants me to be.. I’m 36 . And maybe I just am who I am ?


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Floydbarber said:


> Hey everyone. I’m here to discuss marriage issues and figure out what or anything I may be doing wrong . I don’t know if my relationship is worth saving.. if I should move on and learn from it , or keep feeling depressed. Not sure I can be who she wants me to be.. I’m 36 . And maybe I just am who I am ?


@Floydbarber Welcome to TAM!
Sorry to hear about your marital problems.

What’s going on? You seem to be at your wits end? What is the situation?

How old is she? How many years married? Any kids?


----------



## ShatteredKat (Mar 23, 2016)

Floyd:

Would help to post your situation, history, info on family/friends/relatives - wife activities - your activities etc. How did you two "come together?" how long? children?


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

The 1st year of marriage is hard. It's an adjustment. 

Be patient with her & yourself. Keep talking. Keep asking Qs. Be kind. Give MC a shot if you think you need that but don't just give up


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Floydbarber said:


> Hey everyone. I’m here to discuss marriage issues and figure out what or anything I may be doing wrong . I don’t know if my relationship is worth saving.. if I should move on and learn from it , or keep feeling depressed. Not sure I can be who she wants me to be.. I’m 36 . And maybe I just am who I am ?


Welcome to TAM, @Floydbarber What issues do you have in your marriage? Have you and your wife thought of counselling?


----------

